# 125mg clomid?



## LILIWEN (Mar 11, 2005)

Anyone know why the Drs increase doses from 100mg to 150mg if no response from 100mg.  Why not 125mg?  I know they come in 50 mg tabs but they are scored so could be easily cut?  Just wondered?

How do you put your history on the bottom of the page?  Been trying to work this out for ages!

Thanks all x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

They probably think it is better than wasting your time messing about with small increases. You can put your info on via profile at the top of the page. 

If it is any reassurance it was whn I was put on that dose that things started to happen so fingers crossd for you  

Cat


----------



## LILIWEN (Mar 11, 2005)

It is wierd though because they do cut really easy!  I wonder if anyone has ever tried 125mg?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I can't really answer your question...I spose they feel that 25mg is pretty much a low dose so if you didn't respond on 100mg then you may not on 125mg so just easier to boost you up to the 150mg dose !

Clomid does actually come in 25mg doses...some women are prescribed this low dose initially although many consultants will go straight to 50mg, despite me ovulating naturally with high progesterone levels and releasing more than one egg occasionally during a natural cycle, I was prescribed 50mg to boost, whereas I recall someone else, who didn't ovulate naturally, was started on 25mg...it really does depend on the consultant.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

